# Anemia secondary to gastric bypass



## TFlohr (Mar 21, 2010)

I need assistance with correctly coding anemia secondary to gastric bypass.


----------



## vj_tiwari (Mar 22, 2010)

Hey... you've stated that, anemia secondary to gastric bypass but this is not clear if patient already suffering from anemia or has hx of anemia.
If anemia is only be'coz of G. bypass then 285.9 is ok. along with V45.86.

And if Iron deficiency can be a problem following Gastric Bypass because iron is partially absorbed in the duodenum. The duodenum is bypassed along with the stomach.

Be'coz, Anemia, iron deficiency is Rare if iron replaced, & is common if not. So in this case consider 280.# alnog with V45.86.

Hope this is helpful.

VJ.


----------



## mitchellde (Mar 22, 2010)

If the anemia is secondary to the bypass then shouldn't this be coded as a complication of the surgery?  That is the approach I would take.


----------

